# [Premiere 6.5] Datum der Kamera mit überspielen



## mcsack (9. Dezember 2002)

*Premiere 6.5 und Datum*

Moin
Wie ( oder )kann man bei Premiere das Datum einblenden ?? 
Ich habe mein eine Sony TrV und überspiele das Tape auf meinen Rechner . Allerdings kann ich jetzt das Datum nicht mehr einblenden , diese Info müßte doch aber eigentlich noch irgendwo stehen , oder . Kann man diese Daten auslesen ?? Sollte man zum überspielen lieber ein anderes Tool nehmen ??:#


----------



## goela (9. Dezember 2002)

So eine ähnliche Frage habe ich mir auch schon mal gestellt. Bei alten Kameras wurde ja immer das Datum direkt auf das Band gespielt. Neue Kameras haben die Zeit und Datum separat auf einer Spur. Zwar kann ich bei meiner SONY PC100E das Datum im Display anzeigen, aber wird dies nur auf dem Display angezeigt. Beim Capturen wird dies nie aufgenommen.

Ist Dir dies erst jetzt aufgefallen oder ist es früher mit der gleichen Kamera mal gegangen?


----------



## mcsack (9. Dezember 2002)

*Datum*

Moin
Nein das weiß ich schon länger . Allerdings kann ich nicht glauben das die Info´s nicht irgendwo sind . Beim Abspielen der Kassette ist das Datum ja auch da also muß diese Info doch auch da sein . 
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das man das Datum auslesen kann , leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie das Program hieß , DV .... oder so .
Ich hatte auch gehofft das Premiere das jetzt kann.


----------



## mcsack (9. Dezember 2002)

*Datum*

Moin 
DV Converter war es glaube ich .


----------



## goela (10. Dezember 2002)

Natürlich kann man den Timecode auslesen - in der c't gabs mal ein Beispielprogramm mit Source.
Da habe ich Dich aber etwas missverstanden. Ich dachte, Du wolltest es so Anzeigen lassen wie auf dem Display.

Was willst Du denn genau mit dem Timecode? Brauchst Du nur die Start-, Endzeit oder was?


----------



## mcsack (10. Dezember 2002)

*Datum*

Moin
Nein du hast mich schon richig verstanden . Ich brauche nicht den Timecode sondern ich möchte das Datum einblenden lassen . Ohne das ich beim aufnehmen mir alles auf einen Zettelschreibe und dann von Hand editere . Bin ich da so falsch das die Datum Info auf dem Band sind ?? Es muß doch möglich sein !?


----------



## goela (10. Dezember 2002)

Hab mal etwas recherchiert. Es gibt wohl einen Filter "Burn Timecode" in Premiere oder After Effects, der sowas machen soll, wie Du es haben möchtest! Kann dies aber gerade nicht prüfen. Schau mal nach!

Weitere Info gibt es bei slashcam:
Link


----------



## chmee (16. Juli 2006)

Mensch, Steinalt der Thread...

Goela, weisst Du noch, in welcher c't der Sourcecode stand ?
Graue Vorzeit, ich weiss

(ps: Nach dem Capturen bleiben nur bei DV AVI Type 2 die TC und Date-Infos erhalten )

mfg chmee


----------

